# Types of Exercise



## 419ireland (Jul 23, 2012)

Can anyone say whether all forms of exercise are likely to have an effect on Bg levels? For instance I like to play golf, weed and mow the garden or just walk for 30 to 60mins. Would these forms of exercise count to reducing BG levels/Insulin Resistance or does the exercise have to be aerobic or even anaerobic to get benefit?

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Rob, all forms of exercise are beneficial as they will increase insulin sensitivity and hence help to keep BG levels in check. However, as with most things diabetes it can be a very individual thing as to what will show a direct effect. All the things you mention are excellent forms of activity - I find that gardening, in particular, will drop my BG levels significantly every time! I've personally found that anaerobic activity has the most noticeable immediate effect. Aerobic activity is different for me - I have been a distance runner for 30 years and find that I can run 5 miles with very little change to my BG levels. However, I will notice the effects of the exercise much later, when I will need less insulin with my meals - the effects can last for 24 hours. This is partly due to my increased insulin sensitivity, and also because the body is replenishing its stores of glycogen in the muscles and liver.

Keep up with what you are doing, best to do things that you enjoy so it doesn't feel like a chore!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2012)

Moderate exercise such as walking, playing golf, gardening is aerobic - and thus beneficial in reducing blood glucose levels and insulin resistance. It's very intensive exercise that is wholly anaerobic, although many activities involve both aerobic and anaerobic components.


----------



## chrish (Oct 30, 2012)

*chairobics*

Will seated exercises help someone who has never exercised due to infirmity? 
I find it very boring, but am willing to 'suffer' if it's going to make a significant difference. I am 76, BTW.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome chrish.

Yes, any exercise will help - using arms alone can be either aerobic or anaerobic, depending on how vigorous. 

If exercise is boring, then ask for help eg trainers at gyms, who may be able to design a programme using several pieces of equipment; perhaps wear earphones to listen to whatever you like; adaptive rowing uses arms only; or swimming (arms only), assuming there is help / lift to get you in / out of pool. Might be possible to find something interesting, so you shouldn't have to suffer too much.

More ideas, linls etc here: http://www.parasport.org.uk/ Age should be no bar


----------

